# Tesco vouchers are they transferable?



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I have noticed that tesco vouchers are being sold on e bay, and I am trying to collect them to use for the euro tunnel, does anybody out there know if the vouchers are transferable? do they have your name on them? I don't want to buy them then find out I can't use them

thanks Cavaqueen


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

As far as I know, they are not transferable as they have your name on them. I would think that Eurotunnel would match the name on the vouchers to the name on the booking being made.

But somebody may know otherwise?

Geoff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco and the tunnel*

Hi

This is my understanding.

The vouchers that you receive every quarter with your Clucard statement are not transferrable as they have the Clubcard number printed on them.

Now a scenario....

I have far too many Clubcard vouchers and decide to sell some. I contact Cavaqueen and we agree a price. Let's say Cavaqueen wants to book a tunnel crossing costing £100. The booking will require £25 worth of Tesco vouchers - which is worth £100 in deals.

I agree to sell £25 worth of vouchers for £50 cash.

Easy so far....

As the seller of the vouchers, I have to send my clubcard vouchers to be converted to Tesco deal tokens - usable on the tunnel. When I receive the tokens back - with a value of £100, I post them to Cavaqueen.

Many tokens are not usable by persons other than the card holder as they have the name and so on printed on. Eurotunnel tokens do not have this info on.

In theory then, it is possible to buy tokens.

However, I have not done and I would n't. I prefer to get the talcum powder fiddles, an extra 1000 points when buying a frying pan etc etc and also a fair bit of Wombling.

Russell

PS - Cavaqueen - if you want to try my theory, I will convert a £2.50 voucher just for the "see what happens" and send it to you.

PPS - Don't get to0 carried away with the bidding on Ebay - vouchers generally change hands for about twice the face value


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Second*

Hello,

Richard is correct.

Yes it does work, there are 8 of us going away next summer. Five of us family members clubbed together to pay for the £800 ferry. However, we all had to transfer our Tesco vouchers into deal vouchers individualy to our own addresses. Then send the deal vouchers to the ferry company.

One of the reasons for this was because. When some people advertised thier Tesco vouchers on ebay, they failed to block out the code printed on the front. Viewers and prospective buyers then copied the codes into thier own cubcard account and stole them for deals.

Imagine what a headache it then became for the voucher seller and Tesco when the genuine buyer came to input the code and the system returned a "sorry this voucher has been used".

As a result, Tesco will now only send deal vouchers to the Clubcard holders registred address.

Eurotunnel vouchers do not (CURRENTLY) come printed with the clubcard holders name & address. So yes these can be transfered. However, some deal vouchers do come with the cardholders name and may cause a problem when being used.

Trev.


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

who is richard?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TEsco*



Rightz said:


> who is richard?


I think it refers to me - RUSSELL!

Not bothered though - I am always getting called Richard.

Russell


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

These Tesco vouchers - are they earned by shopping in Tesco using a Clubcard/shopping anywhere using a Tesco credit card, or both? We are planning to go to France for 3 weeks in May and I am just starting to look at Eurotunnel/ferry booking. Would I be too late to rack up the points required for free travel in May? Does the Eurotunnel price rise the closer to departure time you book?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

You earn points by doing both. I have managed to earn just under £100 worth in one week - a mixture of the talcum powder story, Wombling, petrol and even passing my card to the checkout operator when the customer in front did not have one.

Russell


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Russell, I think I'll order the credit card - looks a fair saving to be made on Eurotunnel


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

I understand that if you use Eurotunnel a lot you can opt for their 'frequent user' option - check their website - it must be mentioned somewhere.
as for Tesco - you join Clubcard and get a Tesco credit card - collect points 
the deal vouchers definitely have your reference on them and are not transferable - the Eurotunnel vouchers definitely do not and can therefore be used by anyone
make sure when you apply for vouchers that you don't get ones of very high value - Eurotunnel won't give you change!

8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: TEsco*



Rapide561 said:


> Rightz said:
> 
> 
> > who is richard?
> ...


My sincere apologies, I did indeed mean Russell.

Trev.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Thought it was to good to be true, stupidly got some vouchers from Flea-bay and got them to convert them to Eurotunnel, arrived this morning and what is printed on them, someone elses surname!!!. They have no acutal reference to eurotunnel on them but the S code matches up with the brochure code and they are valid for 6 months, and it does have a line for booking reference so they look like the correct voucher.

When you phone up to book via this deal what questions do they ask, do they take details of the rest of the party travelling in the van with you? 

Just trying to see if there is a way round it.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Booked with tunnel on Saturday.

When you convert Tesco points to Deal vouchers, the vouchers have your surname on them. 

You have to phone a special phone number and book at least 2 weeks before travel.

Also when tesco post out the vouchers there is a special form you have to fill in and send with the vouchers special delivery within 4 working days.

When you phone and fill the form in, both ask for your clubcard number. 

Hope this makes it clear.


----------



## eendje (Aug 26, 2006)

I exchanged some Tesco vouchers for Eurotunnel vouchers earlier this month and for the first time they had my name printed on them. Previously they never did have a name on them.
When you book with Eurotunnel they ask for your name, and for the first time, they also asked for the registration number of the vehicle.
When you send the vouchers to Eurotunnel you have to complete the form Tesco sent you with your vouchers, and you have to quote your Clubcard number, as well as name, address, number of dealtokens submitted etc.
Looks like they are trying to tighten up on Tesco vouchers being sold on Flea-bay!

Ina.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Yes as I posted before we too had Deal Tokens with names on for first time, I had organized for a friend to travel with us and we would pay with mostly our Deals Tokens but £40 of hers. 

They had both our names on, I went through the normal procedure of ringing first and then sending off the vouchers, anyway it all came through fine even with the 2 different names on the deal tokens. 

If you read on the back of the deals slips it does say 
"Tokens re-sold or transferred for profit or commercial gain by anyone other than Tesco, or one its authorised agents , will be void"
This is the bit I think where they are trying to stop Ebay sellers from gaining. When I called Tesco's a while back and asked if I could use my sisters old tokens he said yes not a problem as long as I hadn't paid her more than the value of them. 

I think some people are confusing the vouchers which you get from Tesco's automatically and they do have your name on, with the Deals Tokens you get when you send them off for travel etc which can then be used for the tunnel and the like. 

Hope this helps
Mandy


----------



## 89272 (May 18, 2005)

Hi, does anyone know if the Stena Line vouchers have the clubcard holders name on them. If so is there any problem using them to book a ferry trip?
Anyone had any experience of this?
Thanks


----------

